# Any guesses on breed at this age?



## Toliver (Aug 23, 2021)

Lady was caught dumping this puppy and his sibling behind a business.   We ended up with this one to foster for a bit.  Best guess is 3 weeks old as the teeth are just starting to break through the gums.  I'm thinking Australian Shepherd or maybe Catahoula?   I'm not good with these breeds.  Thoughts?


----------



## Buster (Aug 23, 2021)

I can 't help with the breed but that is going to be a good looking dog


----------



## Toliver (Aug 23, 2021)

More of the body.


----------



## Toliver (Aug 23, 2021)

And my daughter holding him for a little more scale on his size.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Aug 23, 2021)

Just saw a whole of litter of those guys.

They are called cute and cuddly.

Good on ya for taking him in.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 24, 2021)

Blue heeler and border collie is my guess, good looking pup


----------



## antharper (Aug 27, 2021)

Sure is a sporty looking pup ! Nothing I despise more than someone to dump a animal . Not sure on breed but I’ll go with healer/ pointer cross . Will make someone a fine companion either way I bet .


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 2, 2021)

Aussie/border collie? No ticking on it so probably not a heeler mix. What does it weigh and how old is it? Thank you for saving him.


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 2, 2021)

aw, three weeks old!


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 2, 2021)

Sure looks like some Leopard in that pup based upon facial coloration.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Sep 2, 2021)

Is that a dog or a seal pup? lol


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Heinz 57

Lots of sources for those spots are common in the southeast from dachshund to great dane and everything in between.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Sep 2, 2021)

Catahoula mix - just guessing.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 2, 2021)

Beautiful dog.

I love puppies.

That one looks special.

Eta - I guess an Australian Shepard mix.  Saw one like that 26 years ago that I couldn't live without.   Great dog.


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 2, 2021)

Why the hang up to hang a breed name on a mutt?

Why not just enjoy the dog for what it is not as a label?

Just my .02 but the victorians and later eugenicists did our livestock a huge disservice by grouping working bloodlines into papered breeds.
Don't get me wrong I'm all for breeding like to like in promoting and improving type in performance value whether that be in hunting as in hounds or eating as in pigs but a name or paper doesn't put meat on the table.

Enjoy your pup.


----------



## antharper (Sep 11, 2021)

gawildlife said:


> Why the hang up to hang a breed name on a mutt?
> 
> Why not just enjoy the dog for what it is not as a label?
> 
> ...


I’m sure that family is enjoying the pup ! What’s wrong with having a little guessing game on breed ? I’m sure it really doesn’t matter to them


----------



## Toliver (Oct 12, 2021)

Ok, the fostering is going well and he's a healthy happy puppy.  But it's time to find him his forever home before he gets too much older.  If you're interested in giving this little guy a great home, PM me.  We still don't know for sure what he is therefore size when grown is anyone's guess.  He is very local when left alone but that's the only vice I know of at this point.   I post this here because I have seen the love people here have expressed toward dogs.  If we didn't already have so many animals this foster would end up staying but there's just no more room at the inn for another body.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2021)

If I didn`t already have a good dog I`d come get that Catahoula looking little dog. He`s a purty thang.


----------



## Toliver (Oct 12, 2021)

Yeah, I'm in the same place.  I would keep him if we didn't already have enough.  I agreed to the fostering because of his age and I knew nobody would take him before he was weaned.   My daughter is pretty attached to him now but understands he needs another home.  We're hoping someone will take him quick so the band-aid can just be ripped off so to speak.

And he is absolutely free and I give you whatever toys have been bought for him.  I'll drive a fair distance to meet, too.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 12, 2021)

If I didn't have 2 already,  one being a Malinois/Dutch Shepherd mix I'm there


----------



## Toliver (Oct 14, 2021)

We have someone coming to meet him Sunday.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 14, 2021)

It's a Cuteahoula.


----------



## Toliver (Oct 14, 2021)

LOL. 

I'm not at all sure what or how many breeds are in this dog.


----------



## Toliver (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## AceOfTheBase (Oct 15, 2021)

He's got some good sized paws to grow into
 - may be a handsome big boy when all grown up..


----------



## pukindog (Oct 16, 2021)

Toliver said:


> View attachment 1109789View attachment 1109790View attachment 1109791


Update? Adopted?


----------



## pukindog (Oct 16, 2021)

Just saw your post today. Wife and I are extremely interested. Have the home, yard, resources (and, 7yr old family Catahoula who would love little brother). Please reply if available soon. We are in Woodstock area.


----------



## pukindog (Oct 16, 2021)

Please, if for some reason, the Sunday folks decide otherwise, post ASAP. He would be a welcome addition, and believe me, they are family around here.


----------



## au7126 (Oct 17, 2021)

Please give the GON world an update on our puppy


----------



## Toliver (Oct 17, 2021)

So today was a great success.  We met them at the dog park on Dallas and their 2 dogs were great with the puppy and he instantly started playing with them despite their much larger size.   They sent us some pictures once they got home and he appears to have settled in quite nicely and made himself to home.   The best part was my daughter held it together and got to see her foster puppy go to a great home.  They invited her to visit anytime and once she gets her license can go dogsit for them sometimes.   So we have a happy ending to the potentially tragic story of the lady dumping 3 week old puppies.


----------



## georgiabound (Oct 18, 2021)

Great ending! Well done Toliver.

Another GON success story.


----------



## pukindog (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm happy for the pup and also your daughter. Another "step" up the Ladder of Life. Sounds like the pup has "forever" home. That is what is important.


----------



## Toliver (Oct 6, 2022)

Well, here we are at about his 1 year mark and he's still loving life with his family.  He did good for himself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2022)

Turned into a fine looking dog!


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2022)

Good job toliver , he couldn’t of done it without a little help from your family ! And he sure did turn into a fine looking pup ! Good to see he’s being well taken care of


----------

